# Sony RX1-X and RX100 Mark IV



## expatinasia (Apr 21, 2015)

SAR suggests that both the RX1-X and RX100 Mark IV might be announced on 23 April at the Sony World Photo Awards.

While I am very happy with Canon I must admit that I am very interested in these two new cameras. Anyone else?


----------



## sanj (Apr 21, 2015)

I am very interested too. But doubt if I will buy as I am using the RX100 III currently. Would like to know what upgrades are coming...


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 21, 2015)

Do you use the RX100 III much? What are your thoughts on it?

Like you, I doubt I will buy one of the new cameras though I have a feeling they will be very appealing.

Sony has really done clever things with these two models in the past so will be interesting to see how they improve them.


----------



## candc (Apr 22, 2015)

it is suggested that the rx100iv is going to have a m4/3 sensor. i have a rx100iii. its a good camera but hard to hold without accidentally pressing buttons. its always a mystery setting when i turn it on.


----------

